
An Imperial Palimpsest on Poland’s Electoral Map - davidw
http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/2008/12/15/348-an-imperial-palimpsest-on-polands-electoral-map/
======
davidw
I'm not much of a fan of politics on this site, but I thought this was just
"interesting", rather than something likely to provoke the libertarians (or
non-libertarians) into reliving that timeless debate about how much the
government ought to be involved in the economy.

